# Types of Dog Training Certifications



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone can clarify the different types of Dog Trainer certifications (i.e. CPDT-KA; ACAAB; CAAB; etc.) and which ones are the best. Is there any reputable organization that oversees the certification of dog trainers? Any information would be much appreciated! 

Thanks! 

P.S. I am specifically interested in training certifications focusing on positive reinforcement training methods.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

If you know enough to ask this type of question, you know enough to do the research yourself.

I'm sorry, but I get the feeling you are asking us to do the research for YOUR website.


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

No actually, I am not a dog trainer. I only know there are many different types of certifications from googling it. However, I am not aware which types are consider the "reputable" ones. If anyone could let me know, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I always tell persons who are looking for a dog trainer to start with the Association of Pet Dog Trainers (apdt) membership list.


You can start your research of the individual trainer certifications by googling the different certifications here:


Dog Trainer Certification


----------



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you! I'll check it out


----------

